# SS Hospital, Belgium - April 2013



## mrdystopia (May 2, 2013)

The geriatric hospital in Belgium known to the UE community as ‘SS Hospital’ was very special for me. Not only were there more nicely lit rooms with chairs and beds than you can shake a walking stick at but this place finally gave me my first intact morgue. Macabre? ...Possibly.

1.




2.




3.



If it didn't already look creepy enough, this room appeared to have once been a part of the morgue, maybe there was once a slab in here.

4.




5.




6.




7.



Bath time.

8.




9.



You are here

10.



Mmmmm, morgues!

11.




12.




13.




14.




15.




16.




All in all a nice big explore with plenty to see and much more variety than I was expecting in such a place.

...Plus, did I mention there was a lovely morgue? 

MrD


----------



## UrbanX (May 3, 2013)

Lovely stuff! Photos are stunning as usual! 
I never found the map! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TeeJF (May 3, 2013)

I love the old photo, we never saw that. Great picture. To be honest this could be a different hospital to the one we visited. Did you see all the x-rays upstairs?

So I assume this place IS still standing? How long ago were you there because I was told it had been demolished late last year!


----------



## mrdystopia (May 3, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> I love the old photo, we never saw that. Great picture. To be honest this could be a different hospital to the one we visited. Did you see all the x-rays upstairs?
> 
> So I assume this place IS still standing? How long ago were you there because I was told it had been demolished late last year!



Well, it was standing 4 weeks ago which is when we visited. I didnt find the x-rays but the place is massive so I could well have just missed them. The picture was near to the morgue.

Also, yes it is definitely SS mate.


----------



## TeeJF (May 3, 2013)

mrdystopia said:


> Also, yes it is definitely SS mate.



Oops, sorry, you misunderstood what I meant. I meant that from your photos (with the exception of the exterior which leaves me in no doubt) it could be a different place. I love it when another explorer posts somewhere I've been and puts such a dramatically different slant on his pics that it looks like a different place. I've heard this one called a couple of names and we chose Hospital SS as our name for it completely off our own bat having heard it called something quite different previously. Have you perchance seen our pix from the place on our own website? You can see the x-ray pics on that but if not here they are... 












...and the morgue. It was like a black cat in a coal hole when we went and far too many pics got serious reflections off the stainless but this one came out OK.






...and I forgot this one. Couldn't believe this was just sitting there in the room by the lobby...


----------



## mrdystopia (May 3, 2013)

Haha, sorry - im easily confused lol. 

Yeah, saw that page but didn't realise it was yours. Nice work.


----------



## UrbanX (May 3, 2013)

Yeah that is the same one TeeJF, I called it Hospital HSH!


----------



## mookster (May 4, 2013)

SS Hospital, Home Sweet Home, HSH Hospital, Forest View Hospital (the first name given to it by explorers) are all correct. Decent place this, shame it's had a big fire at some point though.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 4, 2013)

Fantastic pics and what a location!
Thanks...


----------



## mrdystopia (May 6, 2013)

mookster said:


> SS Hospital, Home Sweet Home, HSH Hospital, Forest View Hospital (the first name given to it by explorers) are all correct. Decent place this, shame it's had a big fire at some point though.



Thanks for clearing that up Mookster. I might consider changing the title to Forrest View as that sounds like the best to me.


----------

